# Registry



## thomass5 (20 September 2007)

Hallo,
ich steh mal wieder auf dem Schlauch.
Wie kann ich an einem Anlagen-PC ein "Regedit" unterbinden?
Geschafft habe ich es schon für spezielle Benutzerkonten mit den Regedit.exe welche auf dem System liegen. Die Registry sperren ist nicht, da Programme darauf zugreifen.Wechseldatenträger werden an dem System auch benötigt zum Daten Im/Export.Dies ist dann auch der Weg, worüber eine nicht beschränkte EXE auf das System kommen kann.Das Dumme ist halt, das in der Registry Daten im Klartext liegen, die ich als Admin nicht freigeben möchte.Das Sperren nur dieses letzten kleinen Ästchens der Registry sperrt auch das Prog aus.Was ich noch nicht versucht habe: Ein Übergeordneten Ordner Sperren und die Sperre nicht nach unten zu vererben.
Th.


----------



## thomass5 (20 September 2007)

Folgendes wird auch noch von mir versucht werden:


> *dreamtech* - _12.01.2005, 23:37_
> Regedit komplett verhindern
> Ohne Administratorenrechte kann ein Benutzer in der Registry manuell zwar nichts verändern, aber immerhin die Registry auslesen. Mit den folgenden Schritten sperren Sie neben Regedit auch alle anderen Registry-Editoren, sodass der Benutzer unabhängig von seinen Administratorenrechten in der Registry auch nichts lesen kann. Um einem Benutzer den Registry-Zugriff zu verwehren, gehen Sie folgendermaßen vor:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayk (20 September 2007)

Hallo,
versuch mal mit XP-Antispy die Option "Aufruf von Regedit sperren"
Gruß 
Rayk


----------



## thomass5 (20 September 2007)

Danke!
ist aber alles noch nicht das Wahre.Für jedes Tool gibt es nen Gegentool.
Th


----------



## thomass5 (20 September 2007)

Kann ich verhindern das ausführbare Dateien (selbst "getarnt") über Wechseldatenträger auf den Rechner gelangen/von da gestartet werden können ähnlich einer Firewall?"NORMALE" Datendateien müssen weiterhin den Weg gehen dürfen.
Th.


----------



## thomass5 (21 September 2007)

Hallo,
die Methode aus Post #2 ist momentan die praktikabelste. Einzig, man muß 
mit dem Account angemeldet sein, welchen mann sperren möchte. Also gleich
daran denken beim Rechnereinrichten.
Th


----------



## thomass5 (25 September 2007)

Hallo,
das wäre geschafft.
Welche Tricks kennt ihr, mit denen sich "neugierige" Bediener Zugang zum Visurechner verschaffen?
Die Popups bei stecken von USB-Hardware ist schon unterbunden.Ctrl Alt Del auch.
Der Systemneustart ist leider noch offen bis Intouch hochgelaufen ist.
Th.


----------



## marcengbarth (27 September 2007)

Wie sieht's denn aus mit "Autostart unterdrücken"? (linke Shifttaste)

Oder der abgesicherte Modus? Da gibts kein Autostart!


----------



## thomass5 (27 September 2007)

Danke,Autostart und Popup bei Wechseldatenträger ist aus.Ob Intouch und SQL-Server im abgesicherten Modus laufen??
TH.


----------



## marcengbarth (28 September 2007)

Was genau meinst du denn mit Zugang zum Visurechner? Das Bediener das System durchschnüffeln?

Ich meinte den Autostart beim Windowsstart. Zwar weiß ich nicht genau wie Intouch gestartet wird, es könnte aber sein, dass man den Start von Intouch mit der linken Shifttaste unterdrücken kann.

Im abgesicherten Modus wird zwar Intouch und SQL nicht laufen, da gäbe es aber die Möglichkeit den Intouchstart auszuschalten oder auch einfach nur den Rechner zu durchsuchen.


----------

